# Wolfish beast terrorized children



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

This is not supposed to be funny. But 12 hours later I'm still smiling. :smirk:
I took the dogs to an under-utilized park further east of home where there's a large area designated for dogs. I live in NYC, when I explain that this park is situated in a ghetto, I am not exaggerating. The last few times I went it was nearly empty but public school is out since Monday, and I hadn't factored that in when I decided to take the dogs to this quiet field. 
Shortly after we arrive, about 10 kids between 8-10 yrs old approached me and asked if the dogs bite. I thought this was a good opportunity to educate these youth a little about dogs, including the useful information that if they are near unleashed dogs they should never run or scream because some dog breeds have a strong prey drive and they will chase. I explained that my dogs are friendly, but some dogs aren't exposed to kids and that running would put them in potential danger. They seemed interested & impressed. They threw Jiva a stick and petted her, one girl gave her a little football. It was all very nice, but when they left, they took off running. Jiva thought they were her pals at this point and took off after them. When they noticed her in pursuit they ALL started screaming in horror and running for their lives, a few on bikes dropped their bikes to take off on foot. They ran across the field, down the hill, into the basketball court. I was calling Jiva, oops- no good recall, of course. She focused attention on 1 boy as he exited the courts running in senseless patterns like a mad man. At this point, I was running too. Realizing Jiva wasn't going to stop, I was shouting to the kid - STOP RUNNING, to no avail. I finally caught the boy by the shoulders and stopped him. Jiva immediately stopped chasing. The kid was bawling his eyes out, really frightened. In fact 1/2 of these tough inner city ruffians were crying. I told them that when they ran, the dog thought they were playing. No use in explaining, they think they were nearly killed.
I do feel badly that they were so afraid. And I know it should be anything but funny. But... it was a most hilarious and amusing scene. :wild: I knew they were never in danger, and so the most serious part was that Jiva disregarded my command to come. That does bother me. But the whole scenerio was so funny. The one thing I tell them to never ever do and they all do it minutes later! And seeing these little baddies bawling was kind of cutely pathetic. 
I don't think Jiva noticed that they were terrified. She was really very happy like she'd just made the most amazing friends. Coco had been unaffected by the whole ordeal, her attention never leaving a tree where she'd spotted a squirrel. 
I believe I'm supposed to learn something here, but besides more recall work I just don't know what it is. :help: Maybe I should have leashed the dogs while talking with the kids? Or maybe I just should've said Yes they bite! when they first approached so they would've left us alone. 
Am I a sicko to laugh about the sheer terror these kids showed while a 1 yr old puppy chased after them with a big smile on her face. 
My canine education moment ruined. I thought I'd teach them a bit about doggy culture so they could know something and now they'll probably be afraid of dogs forever. 
I bet they won't venture into the dog's field again. 
I won't know for certain, because I think I'll be taking my dogs to a different park lest any angry parents come looking for me and my killer dog.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

wow, what a coward you are. you can laugh at the children
who ran from your untrained dog but you're afraid to face their
parents. now that's something to laugh at.
great story.



Doggydog said:


> I won't know for certain, because I think I'll be taking my dogs to a different park lest any angry parents come looking for me and my killer dog.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

haha. Yep. Tomorrow could be the kids turn to laugh while I run from mad Dads. 
The untrained dog bit is the piece that bugs me. I really thought she was better than she actually is. 
Glad you liked the story. I'm sure it would've been even funnier if you'd seen it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I guess you had to be there????

I don't think that I would have found it funny that first, my dog ignored me on a recall, and second, she made a bunch of kids cry because she scared them. I know my Jax wouldn't hurt a child intentionally but they don't know that so I try not to traumatize any child that is scared of her. There was little boy in a pet store that, as we walked in, yelled "It's a police dog" . He wouldn't come anywhere near her. It was really sad to think he was so scared of her.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I think it's pretty funny story and you learned something very important...RECALL.


----------



## crown86 (Feb 23, 2010)

Need to work on the recall before being off leash..be a couple more kids growing up with a big bad mean German Shepherd story under their belts


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Yep. I slacked off training because I thought even in distractions she was reliable. Proven wrong. Running around with a gang of "fun" kids made her deaf to me. Not good.
I probably wouldn't have found it quite so hilarious if I hadn't just explained that they should never run or scream and every one of them did just that. 

Hey Jax, I wasn't trying to traumatize them. In fact I had tried to inform them so they'd understand dogs better & hopefully not be afraid. 
They came into the dog's field. It wasn't as if my dog just spotted them and gave chase. They approached us in the dog area. Maybe if they aren't familiar with dogs, are afraid of dogs, don't know how to act around dogs they shouldn't go into a field where dogs play. 
Luckily my pup loves kids and loves to play. The kid's idea of what was happening was quite different than reality. 

I'm so sorry that they were frightened. 
Still... it was dang funny to witness.

I already started the basic training all over. Her recall is good. I wonder if the kids will let me practice while they run around screaming.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Now there is an idea for a money making business! We can rent children and cats to folks who wish to perfect their recalls! I better hurry up and get some grandchildren before somebody steals my idea........


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think it's hilarious! It's so like kids, you know you tell them what not to do and then 5 seconds later, they do it. I would have loved to have seen that. I could have used you and your dog last night, I had a couple of kids that needed the Wazooka scared out of them, mwah hahahahaha.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Doggydog said:


> Hey Jax, I wasn't trying to traumatize them.


Hey Doggydog...I didn't say you did.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 18, 2010)

I do find your rationale very disturbing. More so than the incident itself.




Doggydog said:


> Am I a sicko to laugh about the sheer terror these kids showed while a 1 yr old puppy chased after them with a big smile on her face.



Since you ask -- yes. Or at least the logic you're expressing sounds sick.


This scenario is one of those that reminds me not to assume I can trust other dog owners to handle their dogs properly until I see reason to. For those children to not KNOW that she was a safe dog is exactly the point. I believe that a responsible dog owner is in total control of their dog at all times. If this means keeping the dog leashed near other people _(especially children)_ - good. If it means using a remote collar on the dog for more effective recall - good. If it means avoiding dog fields/parks and other places where there is less ability to control and/or more complex variables to factor-in than can be handled until you've got recall down pat - good.


----------



## Aescleah (Mar 28, 2008)

when i lived in charlotte nc i lived in a apartment i had a westie then everyone was scared of this dog the kids teased her and the grown ups were no better one night i opened the door to let her out to potty there was a bunch of families having a get together katie looked at me and i looked at katie and i nodded and off she went by the time she was done there we people climbing up trees jumping on tables spilling food running into houses and climbing fences i can not say they did not deserve it. they spent alot of time scaring this dog over the years for her it was therapy and justice then she stopped turned around and walked calmly as you can be back into the house with tail held high in proper terrier fashion.
that being said here is something to think about i would not let that happen now i have a bully and a mastiff type dog thoughts of bsl dance in my head amoung other reasons here is another one go to utube there are several pit bull attacks where in reality the dog in the beginning was playing it was the humans that did not understand alot of those dogs were shot things got out of hand and it was completely preventable your situation could have ended very badly

Ashley


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

I believe everyone learned a lesson. Glad no one had gotten hurt. But I think its funny.


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

THose kids will probably be terrified of big dogs now. Was probably funny at the time but hate to wonder what they will do to a dog now that they are scared of it. I feel bad for any stray they find.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

cagirl said:


> THose kids will probably be terrified of big dogs now. Was probably funny at the time but hate to wonder what they will do to a dog now that they are scared of it. I feel bad for any stray they find.


Blame their parents for that then. Not some 5 minute encounter with a puppy with bad manners.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

stuff happens people...we are not all perfect. 

good story doggydog.


----------



## Malistica (Jul 2, 2010)

I was chuckling while reading that, mostly because that would have been my 6 year old son. I tell him something and 10 minutes later he forgets a word I said and does the opposite. He would have been one to take off running(but wouldnt have screamed and cried). 

Definitely time to work on the recall again. Tucker listens to me in our yard, but it will be a good year or two before I will trust him enough not to be on a leash at the parks. The biggest reason, you just never know how "well trained" kids or adults are. Adults can be much much more "untrainable" especially if they already have it in their mind big dog=bad dog


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I only found it funny because I know the type of ghetto children you're talking about. 
They walk around with their pants down around their knees, littering, smoking and showing their general disregard for "authority" (only because they know it's illegal to hit them) but they're suddently not so tough when they think they're about to lose a chunk of their butt


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

We are talking about 8-10 year old kids who ASKED if the dog bites, etc. 

This is infuriating. 

kids are kids no matter what kind of ACT they put on. most people say you should not talk to strangers at all, but they should BELIEVE you when you tell them not to save themselves???

Grown men may not be able to stand like a tree when a dog is coming. 

If these are Ghetto children, then they have probably seen a police dog, a GSD probably tearing into someone. 

I can say in my mind that I should not do something, but my body and my fear might say something totally different. 

We cannot EXPECT children NOT TO RUN FROM OUR DOGS. 

If you do not have a dog that is accostomed to children running and screaming -- yep that is what they do, then do not have them off lead wherever there are children. Carry a long line. 

Grab your dog, not the kid. 

And laughing about it. 

We already have a bad enough rap. We do not need any help on that score. 

I am sure glad no one was hurt. If one of those kids fell down, you would have been liable.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

selzer said:


> I am sure glad no one was hurt. If one of those kids fell down, you would have been liable.


Are you sure about that? What makes her liable? I'm not saying you're wrong, but i don't see how she would be liable for a kid who she is not responsible for at all since theyre complete stangers, falling down. 

Now I could see her being liable if the dog were to bite or pounce on one of those kids, but the kids chose to run. If one happens to fall, why should she be responsible. Shouldn't the parents be liable since they're the ones who should be watching these kids?

I know if some kid saw me out with my dog while in the park and the kid decides to run and hurts himself, of course i'd go over and help and see if he's alright, but i'm not going to pay his hospital bills. 

Not unless my dog physically attacked someone (biting/jumping/whatever), i dont see how the owner of the dog should be responsible for some random kid.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If the dog is chasing and the kid is running, and you are trying to call your dog off and not succeeding, and the kid breaks his arm in a fall, I think you better plan on paying the hospital bills. 

No it is NOT the parents fault. Eight to ten year old kids do not have to be attached to mom and dad 24/7. When I was six, I was all over in Cleveland without my parents. My sister was eight and my brother was ten, we left in the morning and came home when the six oclock bells rang. 

How many of us are so removed from childhood that we cannot remember what it is to be a child. 

If you cause an injury to a child by threatening them with a dog, and the child is injured, though not by a dog, I think you are liable, and you should be. 

When the kids ran off running and screaming, no problem, that is what kids do. But when the dog chased and the running, cycling, screaming children panicked, well that would be an injury caused by the dog. How can it be otherwise. 

It is infuriating.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If a lady is walking down the street on the side walk. And you are running with your dog. Your dog sees the lady and rushes toward her. She sees the charging dog and starts to run and falls and busts her jaw on the sidewalk. Who is responsible? 

If you caught your dog before contact, you are not responsible? I think that it might matter how far away your dog was. I mean if you were 100 feet away and the dog was running at your side and she flipped out because of a phobia, then I think you would be ok. 

But if the dog was not under you control, you called to it and it did not listen to you, and the woman was seriously in danger of the dog reaching her, than yes, even if the dog did not connect, I think you would be liable.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm sorry I really do NOT find it funny you were able to make a group of 8-10 year olds cry because your dog scared them. Would it have been so funny if you were out and a gang of teenagers started chasing YOU after telling you they wouldn't hurt you?? You aren't going back in case their parents are angry, well wouldn't that be funny to watch them scare you. When a group of children come and you want to teach them try using a leash and controlling your dog, so now that area will have leash legislation passed because someone thought it hilarious their big GS could scare kids. Sorry you are wrong and as far as I am concerned don't deserve to own your dog that you used to terrorize children


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think you tried to educate, and if it ever happens again(NYC, I think it will) teach the kids body language and calming signals. They will then know how to communicate with dogs. I feel for all involved, the kids will have this ingrained in their memories.

I agree with Selzer, some kids are already in the negative with experiences, we should only try to give them positives.










selzer[I said:


> We are talking about 8-10 year old kids who ASKED if the dog bites, etc. [/I]
> _This is infuriating. _
> _kids are kids no matter what kind of ACT they put on. most people say you should not talk to strangers at all, but they should BELIEVE you when you tell them not to save themselves???_
> _If these are Ghetto children, then they have probably seen a police dog, a GSD probably tearing into someone._[/i]


OP, look at Turid Rugaas site and maybe order the DVD or book on talking terms with dogs, it is so valuable in such a small dose. I hope the next experience Jiva and you have is much better!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have had more than one drunk adult man afraid of eight and ten month old bitches. For kids to be afraid of a year old dog is very understandable. 

You live with the fur ball. They look a whole lot different from the outside. They look like 70 or 80 pounds of pointy ears and teeth. A kid would say 120 pound dog with huge teeth. Not a smiling puppy.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Jax's Mom said:


> I only found it funny because I know the type of ghetto children you're talking about.
> They walk around with their pants down around their knees, littering, smoking and showing their general disregard for "authority" (only because they know it's illegal to hit them) but they're suddently not so tough when they think they're about to lose a chunk of their butt


 How can you say this?Are there pics I missed? I think these are young kids wearing shorts and t's. I think is would be oh so much funnier if one of their adult or teenager family came out and shot the dog, how much funnier that would have been, perhaps we would have laughed as much as a large dog chasing grade 2-5 age kids who would not think the dog weighing more than them was a pup. I am so upset that any adult thinks this is funny. Perhaps you are adult in age but not maturity, dogs should not chase children and if they do, apologies are in order, not laughs


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

trudy said:


> How can you say this?Are there pics I missed? I think these are young kids wearing shorts and t's. I think is would be oh so much funnier if one of their adult or teenager family came out and shot the dog, how much funnier that would have been, perhaps we would have laughed as much as a large dog chasing grade 2-5 age kids who would not think the dog weighing more than them was a pup. I am so upset that any adult thinks this is funny. Perhaps you are adult in age but not maturity, dogs should not chase children and if they do, apologies are in order, not laughs


No there were no pics but I've got the same kids in my neighborhood. Our street is between their bus stop and the one they use to get to the mall. They throw garbage on our lawn.. When I ask them to pick it up they flick cigarette butts in my direction and flash gang signs with their skinny little 12 y/o hands. I think it would be hilarious to watch them run and cry but like others have mentioned, I don't want to get sued or shot later.
Chasing normal, innocent, respectful children however is not funny. 
It's the same level of funny as when you see an elderly woman getting mugged and she pulls a gun on the thug and he pees himself


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Doggydog said:


> ...................
> Hey Jax, I wasn't trying to traumatize them. In fact I had tried to inform them so they'd understand dogs better & hopefully not be afraid.
> They came into the dog's field. It wasn't as if my dog just spotted them and gave chase. They approached us in the dog area. Maybe if they aren't familiar with dogs, are afraid of dogs, don't know how to act around dogs they shouldn't go into a field where dogs play.
> Luckily my pup loves kids and loves to play. The kid's idea of what was happening was quite different than reality. .................


I have to agree with the folks here who said, even if you don't feel the same way, IF a kid had been hurt running away, you would have been liable for their injuries.

Even if not, you should feel terrible about your dog (and at that age and size it is NOT a puppy in the worlds eye!) scaring so many little kids. Ghetto or not kids that age are still children in many ways.

And i would think that if a strange yr old dog came charging and barking at most people they would be at least concerned if not scared outof their wits! That is a BIG dog with big white teeth!

NOT FUNNY!


----------



## Namara (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow, whatever happened to "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all?" Surely there are more respectful ways of expressing disagreement...

I agree that the irony is funny that these kids were just told not to run from the dog because it'll give chase and they turned around and did it anyway. Lesson learned on the kids' part. And the OP came right out and said they realize their dog needs work on recall and that is NOT funny. Agreed again. Also agreed it's not funny that these kids ended up having a bad experience with a GSD that puts yet another bad mark on their reputation, but no one got hurt. We can go back and forth with the details all day.

Yes, that could have gone better, it could have gone worse, and we can yell at the kids or the dog owner all we want but ya know what? **** happens. No one's perfect.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

OMG yes! If a kid had gotten hurt while my dog was running I would absolutely have offered medical if necessary. 
These were unsupervised kids up to to restless trouble, but that doesn't mean they should've had the experience. A few of them were laughing actually. But I am sorry the few were frightened. I imagine I'll come across them again and I'm sure we'll have a chance to talk it out. I'm gopd with kids and so are my dogs, so I hope we'll have a chance to redeem ourselves. If not, at least we'll make up for it by not doing it again.
I'm kidding around re. half of what I said, about the parents chasing me etc., just making some fun. Since it ended safely I find it funny in hindsight. I enjoyed cracking a few jokes about the incident. I think there is a funny side to it. Appreciate those who got it. 
At the same time, I'm sorry to those it offends. 
I was charged unprovoked by a german shepherd off leash in Paris so I do know the feeling of panic.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

I think it would have been funny. so you learned to keep your dog leashed. 

I doubt this incident is going to scar them for life.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

i disagree with the others i thought it was hilarious! i would have been on the floor laughing so hard! ROFL!! dont you love it when children dont listen or give a sqwat about what you said like two min ago?? haha shilo sucks at recall to  we are still working on that hahaha ! that story just made my day


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

I had a similar incident with a dog I had about 10 years ago. We had these teens young adults in the neighborhood (we lived in the getto) that would walk by and try to hit my dog with a chain through the chain link fence just aggrivated the dog so much. Well one day one of the guys hit the gate so hard it popped open. There was a second where neither the people or dogs realized what happen everyone froze. Then a oh S*** was yelled and the chase was on. I let the dog chase them to the end of the block then recalled him he stopped on a dime and came back. These kids were 17-20 drug dealers so a bit older but That I thought was funny, every time they walked by my house they crossed the street after that. One day I was out there and they asked if they could com over to talk I said sure. They asked how I trained my dog so well and I told them lots of work and as long as they leave him alone he will leave them alone. He was a Rottie. The prostitutes also stopped using that street corner lol


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

ghetto kids, ok. you live in the ghetto also
so you're not above ghetto life. <

you weren't in a dog park. you were in a lot
behind the projects where you live 2 blocks
north of the lot. <

no adults were present when your dog
chased the children that's why you let it happen. <

the children weren't up to trouble. they came over
to you because of interest in a dog. you took
advantage of that moment because no adults
were around. <

the kids didn't just run off. you said something to them
to make them run. <

you chased after them after watching your dog
jump at the little boy 3 times. you chased after the little boy
to stop him from running so you could get your dog back. <

i'm not sure why any of you think it's funny a dog
chased children, a dog with no recall.

would it be funny if the dog chased suburburbanite
children?


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> ghetto kids, ok. you live in the ghetto also
> so you're not above ghetto life. <
> 
> you weren't in a dog park. you were in a lot
> ...


i dont think she let him, she chased after him, and if shilo didnt come back i would have stop the thing she was chasing, its the past no big deal, i think its good to think positivly and have a laugh, it wasnt like the dog hurt the kid, recal is good but im sure she didnt know this was going to happen..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> would it be funny if the dog chased suburburbanite
> children?


I"m glad someone finally asked that. 

If I found a dog bearing down on my crying children while the owner laughed...well...let's say Momma Bear ain't got nothin' on me...


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes, this thread is very revealing of certain mindsets out in the world. Quite a wake up call for me, at least. I am glad to get an education here rather than on the streets, though. When out in the world, I will now be even more cautious around other dog owners (especially with my children!!) and, again, not assume that other dog handlers are clearly accepting 100% responsibility for their pet and its actions. 

Otherwise, I am thanking god for laws and the legal system right now. Seriously.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> ghetto kids, ok. you live in the ghetto also
> so you're not above ghetto life. <
> 
> you weren't in a dog park. you were in a lot
> ...



that just sounds like an awful lot of assumptions. 

I don't think the OP had ill intentions in the scenario, which you implied by saying she "let it happen" because no adults were present.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I"m glad someone finally asked that.
> 
> If I found a dog bearing down on my crying children while the owner laughed...well...let's say Momma Bear ain't got nothin' on me...


Wasn't mentioned in the OP but I don't think she laughed at the children at the time of the incident. Only later upon reflection maybe??? Based on what I read, she was trying to catch her dog and yelling for the children to stop running so the dog would stop chasing them.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm confused how people are implying this dog owner was exhibiting some malicious behavior. (not that anyone here used those words but people sure are getting upset about this post)

The only mistake was not keeping the dog leashed and overestimating the dogs recall abilities. 

She took the dog to an under used park that had previously been practically empty.. She also noted using the opportunity to educate the children. Apparently, the dog showed no aggression while the children were there handling her. 

I myself find amusement in a myriad of situations, this would most likely be one of them, and it's not because I'm a horrible person.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 18, 2010)

Assumptions, yes, but reasonable still. The sad truth is that people DO tend to hold themselves more accountable when someone is watching. That is -- someone with any power to do anything about what they've witnessed. And we all know that children have less say, less general power than adults.


And, hey, for those of you who are more laid back about this whole scenario and are even finding humor in it, I'd like to request that you take a look at this thread.

At least be informed about what risks you're taking with your logic.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I laugh when someone falls. I don't mean too. But I do...it's the look on their face. However, I don't find if amusing if they are hurt and crying. I don't laugh if I think they are hurt or scared. I don't laugh later either.

I don't think doggydog was being malicious. She's been on this board long enough for us to know she isn't a mean or horrible person. 

I do find the story irresponsible. If there are people around, and I think there is a chance that Jax may joyfully give chase to a child or another animal, then I put her on a leash. I don't care where I am or if it is a dog designated area. It's still my responsibility to protect my dog and to make sure nothing happens to anyone around me.

I find the continuing reference to ghetto children offensive...as if it's funnier because it happened to them. If that had happened around here, you bet some parent would have tracked the person down and had more than a few words. We live in the country, in an almost all white, rural area. If it had happened in my area, would it be less funny?


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

Jennifer said:


> Assumptions, yes, but reasonable still. The sad truth is that people DO tend to hold themselves more accountable when someone is watching. That is -- someone with any power to do anything about what they've witnessed. And we all know that children have less say, less general power than adults.
> 
> 
> And, hey, for those of you who are more laid back about this whole scenario and are even finding humor in it, I'd like to request that you take a look at this thread.
> ...


Ok, fair enough. But what should she have done differently? If the dog took chase of the children, then what else could she have done? She let the children play and pet the dog, they left and took off running when doing so, and the dog chased. 

how could she have handled this differently? And what would adults being there have done? 

(I'm assuming the OP is a girl.. hope i'm not wrong, in which case my humble apologies)


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't see anyone calling the OP malicious. And I don't even have such strong issue with the incident itself because I understand that sometimes surprises and accidents happen (not that that would excuse damage done, however). 

What I take issue is the nonchalant attitude and also what appears to me to be a lack of accountability. Our culture is sadly full of people avoiding accountability for their own words and actions (and when we're a pet owner we are responsible for THEIR actions, too) and it's just not cool at all. This is why I am thankful for the legal system -- at least there is _something_ that holds people accountable whether or not they're willing to acknowledge it independently.

I feel very concerned by these concepts. And if the OP had not expressed having taken pleasure in watching the event I would have responded very, very differently.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I laugh when someone falls. I don't mean too. But I do...it's the look on their face. However, I don't find if amusing if they are hurt and crying. I don't laugh if I think they are hurt or scared. I don't laugh later either.
> 
> I don't think doggydog was being malicious. She's been on this board long enough for us to know she isn't a mean or horrible person.
> 
> ...


I do agree, the term "ghetto" is not really a good choice. However, I only took it to mean kids that were acting tough and bad a**.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 18, 2010)

StellaSquash said:


> Ok, fair enough. But what should she have done differently? If the dog took chase of the children, then what else could she have done? She let the children play and pet the dog, they left and took off running when doing so, and the dog chased.
> 
> how could she have handled this differently? And what would adults being there have done?
> 
> (I'm assuming the OP is a girl.. hope i'm not wrong, in which case my humble apologies)




Well, if I were in that situation, I would do what the OP did and run after my dog but I'd also be putting my energies and focus mainly on controlling the dog myself and _not_ expecting children to participate in something that is completely unreasonable (i.e. asking them to stand still in what to them probably felt like a life-threatening situation -- that is _way_ too much to ask!!). 

I would be sure to follow up with the child/children after the dog is under my control, turning my focus to that of genuine concern for the child's welfare. I would then apologize for my dog's behavior because their behavior is always, always my responsibility and no one else's.

And, lastly, I would absolutely avoid putting myself and my dog in a similar situation again. Whatever it takes.


Oh, and . . whatever 'lifestyle' the child lives is 100% irrelevant to the whole situation. Period.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I find the continuing reference to ghetto children offensive...as if it's funnier because it happened to them. If that had happened around here, you bet some parent would have tracked the person down and had more than a few words. We live in the country, in an almost all white, rural area. If it had happened in my area, would it be less funny?


Yes it would be less funny. They're not referred to as "ghetto children" because their parents are poor, they're referred to as that because they walk around pretending to be as tough as the BS they see in rap videos carrying guns and knives because they couldn't win a real fight if their lives depended on it.
Not all kids that live in the ghetto are "ghetto children" and not all ghetto children live in the ghetto. 
It's just funny seeing them flee from something they can't shoot or stab or spit on


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How sad to have children written off like that at the age of 8 years old. These kids weren't harming anyone. They wanted to pet the dog. No where in the OP's post does it say they are trying to stab, shoot or spit on anyone and yet so many think it's just hilarious that these young children were scared and crying. I feel really bad for you.



Jax's Mom said:


> Yes it would be less funny. They're not referred to as "ghetto children" because their parents are poor, they're referred to as that because they walk around pretending to be as tough as the BS they see in rap videos carrying guns and knives because they couldn't win a real fight if their lives depended on it.
> Not all kids that live in the ghetto are "ghetto children" and not all ghetto children live in the ghetto.
> It's just funny seeing them flee from something they can't shoot or stab or spit on


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> Yes it would be less funny. They're not referred to as "ghetto children" because their parents are poor, they're referred to as that because they walk around pretending to be as tough as the BS they see in rap videos carrying guns and knives because they couldn't win a real fight if their lives depended on it.
> Not all kids that live in the ghetto are "ghetto children" and not all ghetto children live in the ghetto.
> It's just funny seeing them flee from something they can't shoot or stab or spit on


haha! its funny cause its truuue!
:wild:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the OP lives in the same ghetto.

you're right, you can tell from the posts that
people are alright with the situation because
it happened to kids in the ghetto. i'm sure that's the
OP's reason for thinking it was funny.



Jax08 said:


> I find the continuing reference to ghetto children offensive...as if it's funnier because it happened to them.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

"It's just funny seeing them flee from something they can't shoot or stab or spit on "

-- eight to ten year old kids. You find it funny. I find this disturbing.

I do not find any type of slapstick funny. I do not like to see people fall or stip on a rake or get kicked in the vulnerable spot. I find that kind of comedy sick. Maybe that is why I just don't get it.

But there is more. 

Using our dogs as articals of terror should be strictly frowned down every single time on these threads -- to the newbie who said if you can't say something nice....

My reasoning is simple. The dogs already have a reputation and it isn't pretty. At present each of us is permitted to own a critter that scares the bejesus out of full grown criminals. We can train our dogs in protection, and many other things. We can make them a weapon. We can be BAD just like the rap most people get for owning pit bulls. That could be us. 

Nothing wrong with training them for protection, but we want to maintain that ability and it should only be used, for real, when there is serious danger.

We are most of us proud that our dogs are used in law enforcement and in the military. But if we have our dogs terrorizing 17 - 20 year old drug dealers, or 8-10 year old children just because it is funny, then we are ALL affected by crap like this. 

How many people write threads about homeowner's insurance being cancelled? How many people are POd because they were asked to leave because of the type of dog they had, not that it was a dog? 

And that nothing happened and the laughter was in hindsight and not heard by the children -- that is all well and good, but it is the attitude not the event we need to guard against. 

I told the little girl to stop and look for cars before riding across the street. And she didn't do it. And she nearly got run over. I bet she wet herself. Isn't that funny? 

Rolling on the floor laughing my butt off!!! 

I just told her not to do that and she did that, ha ha ha. 

The little girl wasn't a normal nice kid, if she was she would have been with her parents. So it is ok to laugh at her. 

It is not funny, no matter who those kids were.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Wish you had a video of that!!


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

selzer said:


> "It's just funny seeing them flee from something they can't shoot or stab or spit on "
> 
> -- eight to ten year old kids. You find it funny. I find this disturbing.
> 
> ...


 a dog chasing kids because she wants to play is an article of terror???


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

StellaSquash said:


> a dog chasing kids because she wants to play is an article of terror???


It was to the kids if they were crying.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If I let that happen, I would be extremely embarrassed. 

Instead of embarrassment we see it as humorous, because of who the victims were, we are even proud of it. We made these hardened little devils run scared.

At this point we are proud of an incident that depicts our dogs in the worst possible way.

Doggydog did not try to use the dog as an artical of terror, but laughing about it after the fact, laughing about how our dog scared people is just not ok. 

Let's say it was the postman walking through the field, does your dog bite. No, but if you run he will chase you. The post man turns to move off and the dog starts running that way. The post man in terror starts to run because what he sees is the dog chasing. Now the dog is chasing. Not listening either. This is a hoot!!!


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> It was to the kids if they were crying.


this thread reminded me..
I was chased out of woods by a HUGE dog once. I was about 10 or so.. with two other girlfriends. I was the "chubby one".... I guarantee you had anyone seen us running (I was moving faster than my two friends), they'd have pee'd their pants laughing. I chuckle about it now actually. 

I'm just going to have to move on with my life and never understand some of the things said to/about the OP. I found it funny, I get it, I understand why she derived humor from it. I'm glad I'm able to laugh at things. The situation was unfortunate for those kids sure, but bottom line, if they'd have listened and not run, never would have happened. 

YES the dog should have been leashed. woulda coulda shoulda. she knows now.

** some of the things said about the OP.... it's not ok to laugh at kids running scared from a dog (who are unaware of the OP's humor from the situation) .. but it's ok to say those things to another person? just rhetorical....


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> It was to the kids if they were crying.


Absolutely! Those kids sound like they were terrorized. A terrible thing to encourage!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

StellaSquash said:


> this thread reminded me..
> I was chased out of woods by a HUGE dog once. I was about 10 or so.. with two other girlfriends. I was the "chubby one".... I guarantee you had anyone seen us running (I was moving faster than my two friends), they'd have pee'd their pants laughing. I chuckle about it now actually.
> 
> I'm just going to have to move on with my life and never understand some of the things said to/about the OP. I found it funny, I get it, I understand why she derived humor from it. I'm glad I'm able to laugh at things. The situation was unfortunate for those kids sure, but bottom line, if they'd have listened and not run, never would have happened.
> ...


Think your mother would have laughed to see you running?


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Absolutely! Those kids sound like they were terrorized. A terrible thing to encourage!


did she start a campaign to terrorize children? how is anyone encouraging anything?


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I find it disturbing that so many people are finding such young children being terrorized as amusing.

These were small children. The only people that think a one year old German Shepherd is a puppy are other German Shepherd people.

This situation could of gone real bad real quick. You are very lucky it didn't.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Think your mother would have laughed to see you running?


ABSOLUTELY! my mother and I have very similar sense of humors. 

I KNOW my father laughed. I love my sense of humor and I love that I find great humor in a lot of things. I laugh a lot. I'd much rather find humor and laugh then be cynical and cranky.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Absolutely! Those kids sound like they were terrorized. A terrible thing to encourage!


Yeah, but kids will cry at just about anything... it's called learning life. Nobody was hurt and the owner knew that too, in advance. Good gosh!!


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

Relayer said:


> Yeah, but kids will cry at just about anything... it's called learning life. Nobody was hurt and the owner knew that too, in advance. Good gosh!!


My daughter (7) will get into a fit and start crying. When I ask her why she's crying, in a fit of tears she says "I don't KNOW"... and yes, I do laugh. *


* and about 2 minutes later, she's laughing with me.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

StellaSquash said:


> did she start a campaign to terrorize children? how is anyone encouraging anything?


How about laughing about your dog chasing kids and terrorizing them (even if we "know" the dog won't bite? I would be entirely embarrassed if my dog acted like that and scared a bunch of little kids even if i "knew" that he was just wanting to play.

I wonder, Stella, do you have any kids?


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

StellaSquash said:


> My daughter (7) will get into a fit and start crying. When I ask her why she's crying, in a fit of tears she says "I don't KNOW"... and yes, I do laugh. *
> 
> 
> * and about 2 minutes later, she's laughing with me.


Right???!!! LOL... imagine a bunch of inner city kids being exposed to a GSD and going through the "love him" - "oh my god, he's chasing me!!" thing. It's not something to so much be amused by, just something to see as it is... a learning experience. Having been the father of 4 daughters, I've seen the gamit of emotions. No harm, no foul.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Just saw your above message that you do have a kid. My guess is that you wouldn't find it quite so funny if we had my GSD chase your daughter and give her his K9 type bark and threat posture. Even though I am sure that he would not harm her no matter what it appears at the moment.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

codmaster said:


> How about laughing about your dog chasing kids and terrorizing them (even if we "know" the dog won't bite? I would be entirely embarrassed if my dog acted like that and scared a bunch of little kids even if i "knew" that he was just wanting to play.
> 
> I wonder, Stella, do you have any kids?


I have two kids a son (9) and a daughter (7). the kids didn't know she was laughing (which occurred after the incident??). 

my kids run from my dog all the time. I tell them ALL THE TIME "STOP RUNNING SO SHE WON'T CHASE YOU".. and they keep running, she chases them. 

If I had been there, watching the owners dog with the kids beforehand, then watched the kids all take off running.. I'd have done the exact same thing YELLED TO STOP RUNNING. no I don't know HER dog, but I know enough about dogs to know when one is chasing aggressively and when one is chasing because it wants to play. I've seen it in my own dogs. 

So I'm pretty sure you're trying to imply that if it were my kids, I'd feel much differently, but I doubt it. 

and who lets their 8-10 year old kids out with a bunch of kids roaming the neighborhood???


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Relayer said:


> Right???!!! LOL... imagine a bunch of inner city kids being exposed to a GSD and going through the "love him" - "oh my god, he's chasing me!!" thing. It's not something to so much be amused by, just something to see as it is... a learning experience. Having been the father of 4 daughters, I've seen the gamit of emotions. No harm, no foul.


Same as Stella - wonder if you would feel the same way watching your kid(s) being chased by a big strange unknown dog, say a pit bull, for a change. Me thinks the reaction of a parent might be just a little different.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Just saw your above message that you do have a kid. My guess is that you wouldn't find it quite so funny if we had my GSD chase your daughter and give her his K9 type bark and threat posture. Even though I am sure that he would not harm her no matter what it appears at the moment.


where in her post did she say the dog barked and/or was in a threat posture???


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

codmaster said:


> How about laughing about your dog chasing kids and terrorizing them (even if we "know" the dog won't bite? I would be entirely embarrassed if my dog acted like that and scared a bunch of little kids even if i "knew" that he was just wanting to play.
> 
> I wonder, Stella, do you have any kids?


Coddy... no harm, no foul. Kids are wayyyy too protected these days anyway. We never had play dates or much of any other supervision/protection when I grew up and somehow, we survived. I think the poster is Jennifer, btw.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

StellaSquash said:


> where in her post did she say the dog barked and/or was in a threat posture???


And THAT is what makes it ok? I think to the kids involved the fact that the BIG dog was chasing them was threat enough, wouldn't you?


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Same as Stella - wonder if you would feel the same way watching your kid(s) being chased by a big strange unknown dog, say a pit bull, for a change. Me thinks the reaction of a parent might be just a little different.


now you're just making crap up to make a point. this WASNT a pit bull so thereby you've created another situation all together. next you'll say what if the kids were blind???


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

codmaster said:


> And THAT is what makes it ok? I think to the kids involved the fact that the BIG dog was chasing them was threat enough, wouldn't you?


Keep your kids in a big glass dome.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

codmaster said:


> And THAT is what makes it ok? I think to the kids involved the fact that the BIG dog was chasing them was threat enough, wouldn't you?


I think the part where you're embellishing details to make your argument more valid is not so ok.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

Relayer said:


> Keep your kids in a big glass dome.


wrapped in hypoallergenic bubble wrap.. recycled of course.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Relayer said:


> Coddy... no harm, no foul. Kids are wayyyy too protected these days anyway. We never had play dates or much of any other supervision/protection when I grew up and somehow, we survived. I think the poster is Jennifer, btw.


Relayer, Did you ever live in the ghetto? I am guessing not - kids in those type of neighborhoods are NOT "wayyyy too protected" unlike kids lucky enough to live in much more affluent areas.

BTW, I was responding to Stella.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You KNOW your one year old puppy who doesn't have a good recall wouldn't bite something he was chasing. Not even a little nip in the leg or butt of one of these kids. 

How? 

Have you socialized your dog to strange children running and screaming away in a pack? 

The dog is a herding animal and an adolecent. Even a little tiny nip is a BITE to so many people. 

If your dog's toenail makes a mark on somebody and they SAY they were bitten, they were bitten, or at least, your dog may not get the benefit of the doubt because of all the other people who think GSDs chasing people are funny. 

Yes, I can say this to someone who thinks it is funny. Things DO happen, and instead of thinking, gee I just dodged a bullet, the OP is laughing about how the kids reacted. Unreal. 

What is more unreal is those who are defending this emotion/reaction. 

Now each of these children will go home and some of them are going to tell about the mean German Shepherd Dog they were almost bitten by today. Kids do embellish stories too. I think that if you do go back to your spot there, I would not be surprised if someone's big brother or mother might not ask you about the kids you sicced your dog on.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

StellaSquash said:


> wrapped in hypoallergenic bubble wrap.. recycled of course.


ROFLMAO!!! :laugh:


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Relayer, Did you ever live in the ghetto? I am guessing not - kids in those type of neighborhoods are NOT "wayyyy too protected" unlike kids lucky enough to live in much more affluent areas.
> 
> BTW, I was responding to Stella.


That's funny, in a way, I way was mainly responding to Jennifer too!!


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

selzer said:


> You KNOW your one year old puppy who doesn't have a good recall wouldn't bite something he was chasing. Not even a little nip in the leg or butt of one of these kids.
> 
> How?
> 
> ...


it really is ok that we disagree.

signed, 

Jennifer/Stella


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

StellaSquash said:


> I think the part where you're embellishing details to make your argument more valid is not so ok.


Can't blame you for not answering my question - so do you think that the BIG dog chasing kids might seem like a BIG threat to the kids?

I will guarantee you that almost anyone being chased by a GSD will think it is a threat! And definetly NOT something to laugh about.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Can't blame you for not answering my question - so do you think that the BIG dog chasing kids might seem like a BIG threat to the kids?
> 
> I will guarantee you that almost anyone being chased by a GSD will think it is a threat! And definetly NOT something to laugh about.


actually I answered your question on page 7



StellaSquash said:


> I have two kids a son (9) and a daughter (7). the kids didn't know she was laughing (which occurred after the incident??).
> 
> my kids run from my dog all the time. I tell them ALL THE TIME "STOP RUNNING SO SHE WON'T CHASE YOU".. and they keep running, she chases them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Can't blame you for not answering my question - so do you think that the BIG dog chasing kids might seem like a BIG threat to the kids?
> 
> I will guarantee you that almost anyone being chased by a GSD will think it is a threat! And definetly NOT something to laugh about.


Surely it was scary for the kids that had just played with him and were told what NOT to do. Maybe a learning experience??


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Maybe if you address the poster and not her dog, you'll find more satisfaction.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Sounds like a few of us feel it was ok because it was just "ghetto kids" who should know better about GSD's like we do.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Relayer said:


> Maybe if you address the poster and not her dog, you'll find more satisfaction.


 
Huh?


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Sounds like a few of us feel it was ok because it was just "ghetto kids" who should know better about GSD's like we do.


so we're back to that? I also commented on that part too in an earlier post.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes... you have it now. We simply do not like those "ghetto kids." Glad you brought the whole issue into the light. I'm so ashamed.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

Relayer said:


> Yes... you have it now. We simply do not like those "ghetto kids." Glad you brought the whole issue into the light. I'm so ashamed.


30 lashes to you!!! ghetto hater.


(everytime I hear "ghetto".. I hear Cartman singing "iiiin the ghettttoooooo")


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

"On a cold and gray Chicago mornin' 
A poor little baby child is born 
In the ghetto 
And his mama cries"


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Stella, it is not just ok that we disagreee. 

Why is it that when people do not want to concede a point, they always put out this line? 

We are a German Shepherd site. Shepherd owners need to promote a positive image for our dogs if we want to continue to be able to own them. 

Stuff like this is not helping. 

Doggydog cannot change what has happened. I know that. 

But we do not have to slap him on the back and ha ha with him. 

In fact, if anyone reading this has a similar story that they decide not to share at this point, all the better.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

Relayer said:


> "On a cold and gray Chicago mornin'
> A poor little baby child is born
> In the ghetto
> And his mama cries"


we're both going to **** now. care to carpool?


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

selzer said:


> Stella, it is not just ok that we disagreee.
> 
> Why is it that when people do not want to concede a point, they always put out this line?
> 
> ...


we're going to agree to disagree because you're not making any points that are swaying me.. and I'm not making any points that are swaying you.

how did she intentionally promote a negative image of GSD's??? did you completely read the first post? and understand the part where she felt it was a great opportunity to educate those kids. 

they had no idea she found any humor in it later. the dog ran to chase the kids. she did NOT send the dog to chase the kids. you're making this into some horrific intentional evil act when what happened was, the kids ran the dog chased. the end. no one got bit, no one got physically hurt. then END. we can argue what ifs all **** day. in THIS SPECIFIC INSTANCE those things didn't happen. so no, I'm not going to continue to argue your fantasy crisis.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

I've had kids scream and run from a 4 month old shepherd that was dying to just play with them... and they weren't even from ghetto, unless you actually know what the term "ghetto" means literally.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

Relayer said:


> I've had kids scream and run from a 4 month old shepherd that was dying to just play with them... and they weren't even from ghetto, unless you actually know what the term "ghetto" means literally.


my dog runs from her own farts.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Uhm, I so remember when I was eight years old. 

I was a city kid. Not necessarily a ghetto kid. 

But if some yayhoo with a dog told me not to run when the dog was chasing, I would have believed him and not run -- oh yeah! Trust a perfect stranger with advice that sounds crazy. MMM - hmmm. 

What surprises me is this guy was able to run and catch this little ghetto punk. Guess they did not teach him to run from cops yet? But instead of grabbing his dog, he grabs the kid???

Again, from being a city brat. Adults NEVER touched us, they never caught us, grabbed us, whatever. Not ok. 

So if your kid was running in panic away from a dog, it is perfectly ok for the person to ignore his dog and chase your kid down and grab her?

Wow. 

Just Wow.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

StellaSquash said:


> I'm not going to continue to argue your fantasy crisis.


LOL... great!!! I think I love you!


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

selzer said:


> Uhm, I so remember when I was eight years old.
> 
> I was a city kid. Not necessarily a ghetto kid.
> 
> ...


wow all you want... we disagree on this issue. the end.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

Relayer said:


> LOL... great!!! I think I love you!


I'm much fun! hahaha


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jennifer, YOU CANNOT ORDER ME TO AGREE TO ANYTHING. 

Sorry for the shouting. But YOU can do what YOU want. But YOU cannot make ME do anything I do not want to do, No, Not even Agree to Disagree.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

selzer said:


> Jennifer, YOU CANNOT ORDER ME TO AGREE TO ANYTHING.
> 
> Sorry for the shouting. But YOU can do what YOU want. But YOU cannot make ME do anything I do not want to do, No, Not even Agree to Disagree.


are you serious? really?

does someone need to send me a PM alerting me to some info????

did I ORDER YOU?

Lady.. I only order fries.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I know you want the last word in because then you win, but whatever. 

I think that the laughing about the incident is disturbing, not the incident so much. That is embarrassing.

It is not just you Jennifer, but the post in general. You are acting like I should just shut up and agree to disagree, but while people continue to think it is funny, I am not just going to shut up because one individual agrees it is funny. Many others do not think it is.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

selzer said:


> *I know you want the last word in because then you win, but whatever.
> *
> I think that the laughing about the incident is disturbing, not the incident so much. That is embarrassing.


no, I was just genuinely concerned that you cracked or something.

but like I said, we clearly disagree. the end.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

selzer said:


> I know you want the last word in because then you win, but whatever.
> 
> I think that the laughing about the incident is disturbing, not the incident so much. That is embarrassing.
> 
> *It is not just you Jennifer, but the post in general. You are acting like I should just shut up and agree to disagree, but while people continue to think it is funny, I am not just going to shut up because one individual agrees it is funny. Many others do not think it is*.



then you misunderstand. as I said previously, nothing you're saying so far, is changing my position on anything. I never said for you to shut up. I said we disagree. the part where we disagree... you can't do much about that.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Awwwwe. kids and dogs, kids and dogs... ain't life great??


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You have ended a few times now. 

But whatever. 

Yes, you said "we will have to agree to disagree."

That suggests the argument was with you alone. And you are right and I am right and never the twain shall meet, so shut up. 

But the fact is, there are more people on this post than just you. And I do not have to agree to disagree. Because that is an ending. If this was between you and me, we might come to that, but it cannot be ordered.

not like fries.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

Relayer said:


> Awwwwe. kids and dogs, kids and dogs... ain't life great??


lol

I think my left eye ball just exploded. and now I want fries.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am actually rolling at this point. 

The topic may not be funny, but you people do crack me up.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

StellaSquash said:


> lol
> 
> I think my left eye ball just exploded. and now I want fries.


Don't get the hot oil anywhere near any ghetto kids!!!!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

And btw, I cracked a LONG time ago.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

Relayer said:


> Don't get the hot oil anywhere near any ghetto kids!!!!!!


I know I know.. the running and screaming... oy vey


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Where the **** am I gonna get some fries at this hour??? I need some!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Don't go for fries, stop at the bar and get wings and a nice drink. Then come back and tell me about it in detail. I can almost enjoy it as much that way.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

Relayer said:


> Where the **** am I gonna get some fries at this hour??? I need some!


if you don't have a McD's open 24 hours within 10 minutes of your home, call HQ... they will have one up by Thursday.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

It's funny we get censured using a word like h e l l here, but a daily bible verse is allowed. Strange world.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Where is Jessie and those nicely laced brownies when you need them?


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

selzer said:


> Don't go for fries, stop at the bar and get wings and a nice drink. Then come back and tell me about it in detail. I can almost enjoy it as much that way.


our local pizza joint makes BBQ wings. I could live on them. I'm actually trying.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Uhm, how does the daily Bible verse break board rules?

I particularly am opposed with censuring that particular word because there is nothing wrong with it. But I do not make the rules -- too much of a trouble maker I think to be asked.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

But I want fresh cut, real french fries... not MickyD's!!!!! Too messy to deal with at this hour.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

selzer said:


> Where is Jessie and those nicely laced brownies when you need them?


Now yer talikin' !!!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Fresh cut fries? 

I think you have to go all the way to the kitchen for those. 

Have potatoes?


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

selzer said:


> Uhm, how does the daily Bible verse break board rules?
> 
> I particularly am opposed with censuring that particular word because there is nothing wrong with it. But I do not make the rules -- too much of a trouble maker I think to be asked.


I didn't write that it breaks board rules. I just find it very off topic and if I was Hindi or whatever, I'd find it strange that it's allowed. That's all.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

selzer said:


> Fresh cut fries?
> 
> I think you have to go all the way to the kitchen for those.
> 
> Have potatoes?


Darn the luck, we used the last two potatoes tonight as bakers with our steaks. Besides, the greasy mess sucks, even though the taste is divine!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The chat room is specifically to get to know people. It is NOT for dog related stuff. How the daily Bible verse would bother a Hindu I do not know because Hindus give credit to Jesus, and are very open to Christian customs, etc. One of their Gods, in their temple is the unknown God, or something like that, and my sister's roommate, who is Hindu actually told me that they consider that other people's God or my God. Whatever. 

But this is very off topic in this thread. 

What surprises me is why everyone points to any Christian saying, slogan, mark, item, and cry FOUL. In the US anyway, we have the freedom of religion, but everyone seems to think it ought to be the freedom from religion. So if you are some other religion, or have something in place of a religion, go post about it down there. 

So long as it is not a banned subject.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

selzer said:


> The chat room is specifically to get to know people. It is NOT for dog related stuff. How the daily Bible verse would bother a Hindu I do not know because Hindus give credit to Jesus, and are very open to Christian customs, etc. One of their Gods, in their temple is the unknown God, or something like that, and my sister's roommate, who is Hindu actually told me that they consider that other people's God or my God. Whatever.
> 
> But this is very off topic in this thread.
> 
> ...


OK, gonna bite here... It's just that it's a very self serving thread, has nothing to do with GSDs (I know that's allowed in the chat room) and in my view, is nothing more than pure spam for the religious views of the thread poster. Pure spam. You can justify it all you want if you happen to be of the same religious ilk, but it is what it is... SPAM.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

StellaSquash said:


> 30 lashes to you!!! ghetto hater.
> 
> 
> (everytime I hear "ghetto".. I hear Cartman singing "iiiin the ghettttoooooo")


Maybe Elvis also?

Much clearer now, thanks!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Hmmmm. Well now. I dunno. I looked who is posting them, and what else she posts. She has a shep. She posted about having to put a dog down. 

This is just a person who owns shepherds who also has religion as a major part of her life. She is posting a Bible verse a day. 

How that is hurting you, I cannot fathom. 

If it bothers you, do not look. 

Why should you want her to stop. What is in it for you? 

I am a Christian. Sometimes, it is funny, but I want to know how other Christians think and feel about their dogs and stuff to do with dogs. Sometimes I want to know how dog people, shepherd people think about things other than dogs, including politics and religion. Politics are out, and that is ok. But I do not see any reason to ban the religious threads.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yeah, I was thinking Elvis too.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Maybe Elvis also?
> 
> Much clearer now, thanks!


Hunka hunka burnin' love!!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

selzer said:


> Yeah, I was thinking Elvis too.


Wow... really??


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Relayer said:


> Don't get the hot oil anywhere near any ghetto kids!!!!!!


 
Winter Haven, Huh?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When they were doing that In the Ghetto song. I only know the Elvis version.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

selzer said:


> When they were doing that In the Ghetto song. I only know the Elvis version.


I think I quoted the first several lines of the Elvis song a few pages ago.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Winter Haven, Huh?


Yes, Winter Haven... come on down!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yupp.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

selzer said:


> Uhm, I so remember when I was eight years old.
> 
> I was a city kid. Not necessarily a ghetto kid.
> 
> ...


Very true!

I *was* a ghetto kid and the only thing we knew about GSD's then were that they were "Police Dogs" and were to be avoided at all cost because they were mean and would bite!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Very true!
> 
> I *was* a ghetto kid and the only thing we knew about GSD's then were that they were "Police Dogs" and were to be avoided at all cost because they were mean and would bite!


Yeah, but the kids were playing with him and taught what to do just seconds before the awful traumatic horrible tragic life-changing horrifying event.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Relayer said:


> Yeah, but the kids were playing with him and taught what to do just seconds before the awful traumatic horrible tragic life-changing horrifying event.


As has been said before here, it wasn't the actual incident it was that OP reaction to it - essentially trivializing those kids terror at being chased by a GSD and it sounded a lot like it was because they were ghetto kids.

You ever been chased by a dog? Maybe you ought to try it some time - or even just go be a decoy for a K9 trainer. See how it feels. 

Or better yet watch a dog chase your kid, unless they are so smart they would know how to handle a dog who was chasing them (of course).

Probably wouldn't really fit into Winter Haven, I suspect.

BTW, Ever hear of a dog playing with a stranger and then for some reason biting them?


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

StellaSquash said:


> ABSOLUTELY! my mother and I have very similar sense of humors.
> 
> I KNOW my father laughed. I love my sense of humor and I love that I find great humor in a lot of things. I laugh a lot. I'd much rather find humor and laugh then be cynical and cranky.


i agree with you so much! haha!! my parents would have said "served ya right for runnin!! shoulda' listened!!" hahah:wild:


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

codmaster said:


> As has been said before here, it wasn't the actual incident it was that OP reaction to it - essentially trivializing those kids terror at being chased by a GSD and it sounded a lot like it was because they were ghetto kids.
> 
> You ever been chased by a dog? Maybe you ought to try it some time - or even just go be a decoy for a K9 trainer. See how it feels.
> 
> ...


Well, there ya go... Winter Haven is very "ghetto" (it REALLY is). Check our demographics.


----------



## misplacedsooner (Jun 5, 2010)

i found this topic VERY amusing and to the people that called the op a coward and blasted her, get a life, jesus christ!!! we ran from dogs at a young age and got chased, part of growing up and learning. i would find it funny if they were ghetto punks or little rich punks either way... she took the right course of action i believe. if i was her id of lmfao after the fact as im sure the kids will too. i can just see myself at that age and time passes and sitting around with my friends saying remember when that dog chased us and your little butt started crying like a baby??? we would all have a good laugh and a lifelong story. please get a life if you find no humor in this.
when i first started reading this topic i never thought that there would be negitive responses and i was really offended by them and the attacks made on the op.


----------



## gunrunner (Jun 20, 2010)

misplacedsooner said:


> i found this topic VERY amusing and to the people that called the op a coward and blasted her, get a life, jesus christ!!! we ran from dogs at a young age and got chased, part of growing up and learning. i would find it funny if they were ghetto punks or little rich punks either way... she took the right course of action i believe. if i was her id of lmfao after the fact as im sure the kids will too. i can just see myself at that age and time passes and sitting around with my friends saying remember when that dog chased us and your little butt started crying like a baby??? we would all have a good laugh and a lifelong story. please get a life if you find no humor in this.
> when i first started reading this topic i never thought that there would be negitive responses and i was really offended by them and the attacks made on the op.



So true til one of these kids pulls out a Beretta and caps the dog .
There is a lesson to be learnt here = Training .


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

codmaster said:


> Think your mother would have laughed to see you running?



I don't know her mother, but mine would have. She would have laughed in the original situation as well. She would have heard the owner yelling "stop running" and laughed her butt off. Then she would have slapped me upside the head, told me it was a stupid thing to do and that the next time it might be a mean dog and it would bite me for running.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

codmaster said:


> Just saw your above message that you do have a kid. My guess is that you wouldn't find it quite so funny if we had my GSD chase your daughter and give her his K9 type bark and threat posture. Even though I am sure that he would not harm her no matter what it appears at the moment.


I never saw any mention of the dog acting in a threatening way?? The kids were playing with him and having fun. They ran and, being a puppy, he ran with them. A "threat posture" is something very different. 

It's not like the OP was rolling on the ground laughing as her dog chased screaming terrified children around the park. She yelled at them to stop, knowing that as soon as they did the dog would stop as well. She grabbed the kid because her voice wasn't getting through to him and she caught the dog. After getting home, then laughed in hindsight at the ridiculousness of the situation - time spent teaching the kids how to interact with a strange dog and them ignoring the #1 rule 5 minutes later.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

For all the people who asked "why grab the kid and not your dog" very simple explanation that we've ALL been through. 

What is the #1 thing we tell people about trying to catch a dog? Don't chase him, he'll think it's a game. The dog is already playing a "chase" game with the kids; his owner chasing after him would have increased the excitement 10Fold. Then there is the simple fact that most puppies can run faster than kids. Grab the kid, the chase stops.

Plus, I was picturing a bunch of panicking kids running in circles screaming their heads off.

Yes, if I was a parent who walked in on only the end of the scene, I would have been yelling "OMG what the *BLEEP* were you thinking?" I wouldn't know the whole story. Hearing the OPs explanation, though, I would have laughed as well and apologized. Why? Because as a parent I know that kids do stupid stuff like this.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Maybe Elvis also?
> 
> Much clearer now, thanks!


I guess because I know of an episode of South Park you've managed to judge my entire character, moral code and personality based on that? So based on that, I'd obviously think it's hilarious to terrorize children? You've probably convinced yourself I use ancient chinese water torture on my own children for entertainment.


----------



## crown86 (Feb 23, 2010)

I wasnt going to reply here but this incedent made me think of a few things. One when I got Roscoe he suffered from fear agression. After 3 monmths in training to break FA he bit the crap out my sister's BF who just walked in my house and startled me. My sis was staying with me and the guy just walked in when she wasn't there just me. He is a nice guy etc but i had music on and dont hear very good anyways so when I turned around he was just standing there and I went "WHOAH"..one of those freak things. Well Roscoe came around the corner and nailed his hand bad. Roscoe came right off him.

I was mortified what Roscoe did. I talked to my trainer and she said Roscoe did zero wrong and was doing his Job. The guy obviously shouldn't have just walked in my house, plus he is 6'4 was dressed all in black didn't help. I offered to pay for the stiches the guy was like no no "I shouldn't have just walked in". Me I now keep my doors locked. I had a bad habit of leaving doors open..no more.

My sister found this humourus..In a weird way I liked the protection roscoe is capable of but I DID NOT like him bitting a friend weather it was his fault or not. I prefered the whole incedent did not occour. So what does my sister do who found it funny? 3 nights later when I was out and left Roscoe in his crate she has her BF over and lets Roscoe out to "play"...he growled at the guy and my sis put him away...I was FURIOUS. I then put a small lock on Roscoe's crate if I had to go out or took him with me if possible. I left a spare key in the house and would only tell my sis where it was if it was an emergency. My sis doesnt live with me anymore thank god..LOL.

If anything hppened that night she let him out to play Roscoe would have been to blame..there was nothing funny about it. I don't want to give the impression roscoe FA and mean. At this point he is close to 95% FA FREE and is around people all the time and does great. People are afraid of him when we walk just based on size and breed and I feel it my responsibility to have him under control at all times. I would die if anything happened to him based on irresponsible actions from myself.

When I was younger I was flyfishing on private property in the middle of nowhere. I was standing on the stream bank tying on a fly and out of nowhere a GSD and a Doberman come flying out of the woods unleashed, hackle up growling etc. I pulled out my .38 and had it aimed right at the shepherds head. I slowly stepped back in the stream the dogs kept inching foreward. I love dogs but I am not going to be attacked. I thought the second this dog lunges it is dead. Then a woman appears out of the woods and is freaking out. I was like Lady get your dog on a F-ing leash or he heading to the bridge. She was furious with me. She called the cops. Well I had a permit for my gun, I had permission from the landowner to be on the property..she was charged with tresspassing. I told the police the dogs were fine.

Another incedent that is ingrained in me happened when I was 12ish. I was fishing with my father andd some "*******" kids (lol opposite of ghetto kids) had some dogs and thought it was funny to yell "sick'm" to the dogs at my father and I. They bellied laugghed as I S***T my pants. There were 5 dogs growling lunging etc. My father pulled his pistol and dropped 2 of them as the dogs came within a foot of us. The kids freaked and ran because my father told them the next bullet is coming your way.

Extreme examples I know. But FOR ME I would never find it funny for Roscoe to chase anyone and cause fear..adult or child. Mainly because I would not want Roscoe to suffer the consequences that could come from an incedent of him causing fear and it would be 100% my fault. My attitude is Roscoe is a large dog, his breed of GSD has a reputation of agression therefore it it my reponsibility to train him to the hilt in basic obedience. I look at him in public as the same reponsibility as having a firearm because based on his size he can do damage and if he did I would be 100% to blame.


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

As far as my situation I could care less they were drug dealers and prostitutes and I had young kids. They teased and hit my dog through the fence so it happened and they moved to another street corner worked good for me . And yes it was funny since these guys were so tough constantly fighting and shooting people. Watching gangsters running for their life.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

crown86 said:


> I wasnt going to reply here but this incedent made me think of a few things. One when I got Roscoe he suffered from fear agression. After 3 monmths in training to break FA he bit the crap out my sister's BF who just walked in my house and startled me. My sis was staying with me and the guy just walked in when she wasn't there just me. He is a nice guy etc but i had music on and dont hear very good anyways so when I turned around he was just standing there and I went "WHOAH"..one of those freak things. Well Roscoe came around the corner and nailed his hand bad. Roscoe came right off him.
> 
> I was mortified what Roscoe did. I talked to my trainer and she said Roscoe did zero wrong and was doing his Job. The guy obviously shouldn't have just walked in my house, plus he is 6'4 was dressed all in black didn't help. I offered to pay for the stiches the guy was like no no "I shouldn't have just walked in". Me I now keep my doors locked. I had a bad habit of leaving doors open..no more.
> 
> ...


Interesting story about the fly fishing incident. I would have done exactly the same! However, what does that have to do with kids playing joyfully with a dog, running, the dog follows them and they freak out for no reason?

I did love the part where the woman was charged with trespassing and you were vindicated!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

StellaSquash said:


> I guess because I know of an episode of South Park you've managed to judge my entire character, moral code and personality based on that? So based on that, I'd obviously think it's hilarious to terrorize children? You've probably convinced yourself I use ancient chinese water torture on my own children for entertainment.


Wow, can you detail the water torture thing for me??? It may be too late (mine are all grown and gone), but there's always the holiday visits to consider.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Relayer said:


> Well, there ya go... Winter Haven is very "ghetto" (it REALLY is). Check our demographics.


Can't bother!


----------



## tatiana (Feb 3, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Are you sure about that? What makes her liable? I'm not saying you're wrong, but i don't see how she would be liable for a kid who she is not responsible for at all since theyre complete stangers, falling down.


I think it would depend on the animal control laws in her county. 

Here, a dog MUST be under control of the owner at all times, whether on or off leash. Her dog was obviously not under her control, so she would be liable should the kid have hurt himself falling.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Can't bother!


I love you too! Mwaaa


----------



## tatiana (Feb 3, 2010)

StellaSquash said:


> But what should she have done differently? If the dog took chase of the children, then what else could she have done?


What she should have done differently is put the dogs on long lines and not assume a 1 yr. old puppy had perfect recall.

Once the chase started and it was obvious her dog was not under control it was already too late.

She's **** lucky an adult didn't see what happened, since based on her location, the dog could have been shot, and possibly her also.

I honestly didn't find any humor in the story.


----------



## tatiana (Feb 3, 2010)

StellaSquash said:


> a dog chasing kids because she wants to play is an article of terror???


It's not the dog's opinion that counts, it's the kid's opinion that's meaningful.


----------



## tatiana (Feb 3, 2010)

StellaSquash said:


> if they'd have listened and not run, never would have happened.


Putting the blame on these kids is unconscionable.


----------



## crown86 (Feb 23, 2010)

Kids are kids..kids run, don't listen to adults sometimes, and just be kids...however when kids don't listen and do something they are not suppose to do and maybe it causes fear to another person..ie a fight or something with another kid..they are not PTS.

For my GSD it is completely unacceptable for him to chase anyone. I simply don't want to deal with the consequences of that kind of situation..I am sure the OP's dog was playing but the kid's didn't know it. Once adults get involved it gets blown way out of porpotion and we all know it will be the big bad GSD's fault regardless if he/she bit or not. So me and my dog I just choose to avoid the whole situation...if it mean staying on a leash so be it until his recall is 100%...if I let him off leash without a 100% recall around people then I set him up to fail, not him..me


----------



## FLyMuSLiMa (Apr 25, 2010)

crown86 said:


> Kids are kids..kids run, don't listen to adults sometimes, and just be kids...however when kids don't listen and do something they are not suppose to do and maybe it causes fear to another person..ie a fight or something with another kid..they are not PTS.
> 
> For my GSD it is completely unacceptable for him to chase anyone. I simply don't want to deal with the consequences of that kind of situation..I am sure the OP's dog was playing but the kid's didn't know it. Once adults get involved it gets blown way out of porpotion and we all know it will be the big bad GSD's fault regardless if he/she bit or not. So me and my dog I just choose to avoid the whole situation...if it mean staying on a leash so be it until his recall is 100%...if I let him off leash without a 100% recall around people then I set him up to fail, not him..me



Very well said, ITA.....


----------



## misplacedsooner (Jun 5, 2010)

tatiana said:


> Putting the blame on these kids is unconscionable.


oh my god, you have got to be kidding.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Obviously, there are two sides in this issue. Those of us that weren't amused and those of you that are. 8 year old kids have the attention span of a knat. Telling them not to run and then blaming them for running is ridiculous. 

In Doggydog's defense, even though I didn't think it was funny, she is not a mean person out to scare the neighborhood kids with her dog. I"m sure the kids were NOT scared initially. Her dog is not the traditional Rin Tin Tin....she is a gorgeous panda shepherd, so the kids probably did not even realize she was a German Shepherd until Doggydog told them. 



Mods - Can we close this thread? It's becoming ridiculous!


----------



## misplacedsooner (Jun 5, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Obviously, there are two sides in this issue. Those of us that weren't amused and those of you that are. 8 year old kids have the attention span of a knat. Telling them not to run and then blaming them for running is ridiculous.
> 
> In Doggydog's defense, even though I didn't think it was funny, she is not a mean person out to scare the neighborhood kids with her dog. I"m sure the kids were NOT scared initially. Her dog is not the traditional Rin Tin Tin....she is a gorgeous panda shepherd, so the kids probably did not even realize she was a German Shepherd until Doggydog told them.
> 
> ...


yes, probably a good time to close this up.
although, i expected my 8-12 year old to mind and if i told them not to run or whatever they better not do it, least not 5 minutes after i told them not to. that is called parenting and teaching your kids to do as you say from a very young age. now if they are add and mess up thats another thing altogather, we dont know if these kids were or not and never will. the average kid from 8-12 should mind. i work for the public schools elementary age and i expect them to mind me when i tell them something and they do for the most part. generally the ones that have problems with it are ones that are not parented well at home.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm well aware of what parenting is. I don't think I need you to define it for me.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> Obviously, there are two sides in this issue. Those of us that weren't amused and those of you that are. 8 year old kids have the attention span of a knat. Telling them not to run and then blaming them for running is ridiculous.
> ...


I don't know, but I think it's kind of pitiful that a bunch of so-called adults think it's funny that some small children were frightened when a large, exuberant, out of control puppy chased them.


----------



## misplacedsooner (Jun 5, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I'm well aware of what parenting is. I don't think I need you to define it for me.


from what you said previously i figured i might throw that bit of insight out there. sorry if it offended you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

misplacedsooner said:


> from what you said previously i figured i might throw that bit of insight out there. sorry if it offended you.


How wonderfully condescending of you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

arycrest said:


> I don't know, but I think it's kind of pitiful that a bunch of so-called adults think it's funny that some small children were frightened when a large, exuberant, out of control puppy chased them.



I think it's even more pitiful that some of these people are teaching our children and assuming that the children in the story have not been parented because they didn't listen to a perfect stranger to not run.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Obviously, there are two sides in this issue. Those of us that weren't amused and those of you that are.


That's a pretty black and white conclusion. I'm not so sure that the "amused" group is so much amused as rather, just saying that it wasn't such an awful situation. Sheeesh!


----------



## misplacedsooner (Jun 5, 2010)

somebody has to do it. if anyone else is a school employee you know what i mean when i say some of the parents are a real piece of work and its a wonder they are even allowed to keep kids. then there are the parents that coddle their children and keep them from all harms way, they baby them til they leave the nest and send them out in the world with no people skills whatsoever, no idea how to do anything because its all been done for them the whole time they grew up...they are mamas babies.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Relayer said:


> That's a pretty black and white conclusion. I'm not so sure that the "amused" group is so much amused as rather, just saying that it wasn't such an awful situation. Sheeesh!


Really? Should we go back through the posts and see how many people said "Yes, I find that funny" and "No, I don't think that's funny" It was pretty black and white.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

misplacedsooner said:


> somebody has to do it. if anyone else is a school employee you know what i mean when i say some of the parents are a real piece of work and its a wonder they are even allowed to keep kids. then there are the parents that coddle their children and keep them from all harms way, they baby them til they leave the nest and send them out in the world with no people skills whatsoever, no idea how to do anything because its all been done for them the whole time they grew up...they are mamas babies.


With that condescending attitude...I'm sure glad you aren't in my school district. BTW...my kid graduated on the honor roll, was given awards and is currently working 16 hour days to pay his way through school because he "doesn't want anyone's help"...just thought I share that before you gave me any more of your insight on the definition of parenting. Nope...my school district is looking pretty good right now.


----------



## misplacedsooner (Jun 5, 2010)

you know, every school ive worked at i seem to be very popular with not only the kids but the parents too. they know i pull no punches and am pretty flexable but when i put my foot down i expect what ive ask of them. doing a little coaching too ive not had many problems with kids, its the parents...the ones that are well off that seem to think their kid is the greatest and cant figure out why they dont start, heck we have even been offered new uniforms or shoes if we start their kids....get real!!! i guess some people and schools can be bought by these dim wits. 
what im trying to say is you have to let children live life and make mistakes while young so they can learn from it and be better people but you took what i said as an attack on you personally so it isnt my problem if you may have some guilt for some reason and chose to try to attack me as a person. most people that try to do this have underling issues but cant or wont admit it because they want people to think they live the perfect little life, these are usually the most dysfunctional people only nobody can see it til something hits the fan. im glad your kid is doing well and i wish him/her the best. on that note i have my oldest who is 21, never made the honor roll but did get plenty of awards and trophies in fooball along with scholarship offers, you know what? he quit school and is currently making 74,000 per.
my youngest made straight A s all the way through school is now 19 and plays in a band and does tattoos...im equally proud of both of them. they are doing what they want to do and are successful doing it.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

Relayer said:


> That's a pretty black and white conclusion. I'm not so sure that the "amused" group is so much amused as rather, just saying that it wasn't such an awful situation. Sheeesh!


yes! THIS. thank you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have read thru this entire thread,,sheesh.

I don't think this incident happened in a malicious or intentional way at all, I don't think the OP found it amusing while it was happening. Thinking back, after the incident, they did. They know their dog isn't going to bite, (hopefully) but apparently the kid(s) didn't, 

Kids are kids, dogs are dogs, I would have been mortified. Thank goodness no one tripped, fell, hurt themselves or the OP could very well have been liable for it. 

I don't want to see some 8-10 yr old (or any person) crying because they are afraid of my dog. 

GSD's get a bad rap as it is, if this were a beagle, I'm sure the incident would have been very different and there would be no big deal here.

I'm sure it wouldn't have been to amusing to the posters with kids, if it were YOUR kid being chased by an unknown gsd. 

As to referring to the 'kids' as ghetto kids,,I find that highly offensive. Kids are kids it isn't their fault as to the neighborhoods/living situations they are brought up in.

Again, I don't think the OP's intent was anything but accidental, things happpen.

The ones who find it amusing, I would ask you this,,Is there something you are afraid of? whether it be a spider, a snake, whatever, how would you feel if that "thing" was set in your lap? I don't think you'd find it amusing.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I have read thru this entire thread,,sheesh.
> 
> I don't think this incident happened in a malicious or intentional way at all, I don't think the OP found it amusing while it was happening. Thinking back, after the incident, they did. They know their dog isn't going to bite, (hopefully) but apparently the kid(s) didn't,
> 
> ...


I'm VERY afraid of snakes. If I saw someone handling one, and spent a good few minutes discussing it with them and they "educated" me on it and things were going well..... then I decided to leave, look back and OMG IT'S FOLLOWING ME!!!!!!!!!!!! I'd run scared. Then I'd laugh my butt off. But asking me to put myself in that situation is irrelevant since I'm not eight. And the dog wasn't in their lap, he was behind them. not touching them. 

This story could have been about any breed. I think being overly worried that we're now giving GSD's more of a bad rep is a bit paranoid. it was an accident plain and simple. 

I can only guess how I might feel. Just because others assume I'd be terrified doesn't mean I would be and it still doesn't change how I feel about this particular situation. we can argue/discuss the what ifs all day long. What it doesn't change is the fact that different people feel differently about this situation. I'm not a lesser person because I don't feel the same way as you about this incident. I honestly don't have negative feelings toward those of you that disagree with me. I don't understand how so much assumption can be derived from so little info.

This thread has been very enlightening. I find it amazing that people can have so much passion for THEIR opinion. I don't feel that my opinion is the ONLY one that can be right... what I don't understand is the people judging others negatively simply because they don't agree.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Holy crap. What a lot of commotion has gone on here in my thread. I never intended to create such a controversy. 
I appreciate those who can see the comical side to it. And those who recognize that even if not funny, it was not a tragic situation. I’m sorry it offended others. 
What makes this funny has nothing to do with the kids being disadvantaged and some comments here indicating that are shocking and unacceptable. 
Some have made inaccurate assumptions and misinterpretations inventing an alternate reality of the situation. I have been portrayed as some out of control menace with untrained animals when nothing could be further from the truth. I have had large dogs for over 30 years. My dogs are better trained than 95% of the dogs we encounter. People often remark about it. They are very well socialized to animals & kids. (I have kids) This was the first time I have ever had this experience. I did not anticipate it. For those who claim I was not accountable, I disagree. I stopped it quickly, made sure everyone was ok, apologized, leashed & left. 
Since there is a huge amount of inaccurate speculation, I will explain further. It happened in a city park, in a large field allocated for off leash dogs set apart from areas for human recreation. The dog’s area has no fence. Among the posted rules are >No dogs without people, no people without dogs. Another, >No unaccompanied children. I was in the appropriate area when these kids entered the field and approached me. They were not supposed to be in the dog area without a dog nor without an adult. The reason I warned them about dogs chasing is not because I thought my dog would, but more to help them be safe if they are going to frequently intrude on the dog field over the summer. They were not all of the same mindset. Some were nervous upon approaching me. A few were interested. A few were quite obnoxious and talked about how they’d shoot the dogs. 1 boy kept saying that he wanted to see what happens if the others ran. I tried to use the opportunity to be a good canine advocate. They left abruptly without saying thank you or goodbye or I would have had a moment to grab the dog’s collar. Why they took off running, I can’t understand. (Once they realized the dog was running, I do understand why they would continue despite what I said). The entire scene unfolded in seconds. I didn’t try this and then that and then the next thing. It was all going on simultaneously. The kids stopped in the BB court and so did my dog. I was approaching with leash in hand when 1 boy exited the courts running so I went towards them reaching the boy first. I put my hands on his shoulders, my dog was about 12 feet away & I put her in a sit stay. I asked his name? “Mohammed, Are you alright? I’m so sorry my dog scared you. She thought you were playing and she didn’t want to hurt you.” While I talked with him some of his pals came over laughing. But I did not think it was hysterical at that moment. I did not laugh at him or belittle him. I was mortified at the time. I made sure he & the others were ok. Leashed my dogs & left. It was in hindsight that I found the irony of the situation funny. I still do. There are several sides to the story, one of which is comical. Of course if you look at the opposite side of the spectrum, it’s horrible. Because I can laugh at mistakes doesn’t make me a callous monster. 
Yesterday I got my coffee next to detectives and police tape, around the corner was a police crime, double shooting. I hear gunfire several times a week. The area is home to the crypts. In the park where the incident occurred with my dog there’s drug deals made and people sleeping on benches. These kids have plenty to assimilate and cope with. I highly doubt the kids are scarred for life because a dog herded them for a moment, for pete’s sake. They had a scary consequence and I’m sure lessons are learned all around.
Personally, I wouldn’t allow my children to roam around here unsupervised. But that in no way means I think because they are socially & economically disadvantaged that I am better than them. In fact I am not better than any living thing imho. I never claimed I’m better than “ghetto”. I chose to live where I do and accept what comes with it.
Jiva’s recall practice is good. I think it’s possible she was so focused she actually didn’t hear me, rather than she disregarded me. I may try training recall with a whistle. If anyone has some idea besides more practice, I’m all ears. 
Some posters here have advised more recall work pointing out obvious but still useful information. However, others simply criticize. Some have been over the top cruel. Of course I understand that not everyone would see the humorous side. Even I know it’s a dark type of humor. Certainly I didn’t anticipate those who behave as if their head is exploding. But in putting words in my mouth and altering reality to fit their point, it only adds to the irony. 
I respect this ordinarily supportive community and have learned a lot here. I think this site works best when posters advise and share stories. When I don’t like some of the threads I read, I simply disregard it.
I hope this thread ends soon. I think it’s been taken way too far. It’s absurd at this point. And offensive on many levels. If some of you care to continue berating, so be it. I do not have thin skin. 

Have a good day.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just saw this. Funny that the kids remembered the "Some dogs may bite you if you run" but not the "SO DON'T RUN FROM A DOG" part!


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

I think I am going to work on my Recall with Raven....lololololol


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think this has been debated to "death"..so am closing this thread as the OP requested it end


----------

